# Wildlife Pictures . . .



## Kevin

Not sure if we have a thread started for stuff like this - if we do let me know what is it and I'll move these to it. My wife took these pics with her phone of this orb weaver preparing dinner . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## BarbS

That's a pretty big spider!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1

Gads I hate spiders....yecch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Not sure if we have a thread started for stuff like this - if we do let me know what is it and I'll move these to it.



Here ya go....

http://woodbarter.com/threads/show-us-your-pets.741/

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

BarbS said:


> That's a pretty big spider!



I know - look how much bigger it is than Cleo that's why she keeping her distance!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Here is my little pest

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike Jones

Apple-fed moose steaks! YUMMMmmm!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Brink

I have some great ones!

Here's one,

Here's another,

This one is my favorite,

The one isn't photoshopped, that really happened.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ButchC

Saw two bighorn sheep -mama and baby - near the summit of pikes peak yesterday. Of course I have no pics so it didnt really happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

Spiders give me the creeps!!! Had a problem running into them at a hunting lease I was in. Had to tie a limb on to the front of my 4 wheeler that was higher than my head to catch the web and spider before it hit me in the face. Hate those things!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Not sure if we have a thread started for stuff like this - if we do let me know what is it and I'll move these to it. My wife took these pics with her phone of this orb weaver preparing dinner . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 60418
> 
> View attachment 60419


Durn. I thought this was a thread with pictures of your girlfriend's wife!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Kevin

Dude that's not wildlife - it's wilddead. Still pretty. Try and get a pic next time of it stinging you. Don't flinch either or the photo will be fuzzy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

I taught em both how to play dead....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Marc we need a _Roadkill and Dead Varmints_ thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Marc do you recognize this one:




@ripjack13


----------



## ripjack13

Well, it looks like something I had at a party, once, but that was years ago....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

There's a skunk carcass under that pile of lime. I am certain it was rabid and I didn't want to mess with it. I smelled it for 2 days before I found it. I kept thinking I had one living under a pile of wood. One $3 bag of lime and no more smell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Here is a cool one- I did not take it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> There's a skunk carcass under that pile of lime. I am certain it was rabid and I didn't want to mess with it. I smelled it for 2 days before I found it. I kept thinking I had one living under a pile of wood. One $3 bag of lime and no more smell.



Limey skunk?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Stinking Limey.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

This little guy was hanging out at the cottage this weekend.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

I didn't mean to turn this into a thread of other peoples images but I can't resist. I frequent the NG website often and I found an article on this years annual photo contest. One of the editors of The Atlantic got to showcase some of this years' entries, and I am showcasing some of his picks here. There two mantis' in the pics and I love mantis . . . 



 



 



 



 

Here's the link for some of the other entries http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2014/10/2014-national-geographic-photo-contest/100824/

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

